# Ordner "Links" dauerhaft aus Favoriten entfernen



## MoLmEd (7. September 2003)

Hi.

Gesucht, aber nichts gefunden -.-

Frage: wie kann ich den Ordner "Links" dauerhaft aus den Favoriten loswerden? Wenn ich ihn "normal" lösche (also mit dem Löschen-Befehl aus dem Favoriten-verwalten-Menü), löscht der IE nur den Ordner und stellt ihn danach als leeren Ordner wieder ins Favoriten-Menü. Wie kann ich ihn für immer entfernen?

MoLmEd


----------



## Pudig (13. September 2003)

Hi MoLmEd

eine Möglichkeit wäre, dass du den Ordner "Links" die Eigenschaft"Versteckt" verpasst. So erscheint er auch nicht mehr in den Favoriten (aber existiert trotzdem).
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Pudig


----------



## MoLmEd (17. September 2003)

Hey, danke! Gute Idee


----------



## Pudig (18. September 2003)

Kein Problem  .

Wenn du den Ordner doch ganz löschen möchtest, musst du das wohl über die Registry machen (glaub ich zumindestens).

Pudig


----------

